# FTA satellite system installation help links



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

* Installation Help Page *





















*Receiver Quick Setup Guides*

**
*Aiming Stationary Dish* 
 (Calculate angles)


*Stationary System Instructions*
*Click here for Dish Elevation/Azimuth Calculation!*






*Aiming Motorized Dish* 
 (Calculate angles)​ 
 
*Motorized system instructions*
*Click here for step by step instructions!*​
*Homeowner associations, landlords and satellite dishes*​
*Tips & tricks*
*Safety Instructions*
*Tools needed*
*Proper Grounding*
*Proper dish size for your location*
*Dish assembly diagram*
*Installing Dish Network systems*
*Guide on Installing a Large C-Band Dish (pdf)*
*Installing a toroidal Dish*
*Multi-Dish Multi-receiver Assembly Diagrams*
*Lyngsat Quick Guide*
*Things you should know before you call a professional installer*


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Those are links for good, thorough information. Here are a couple of links for good, quick information. 

Getting Started with FTA

Ku-band FTA channels visible from North America


----------

